# New Orbea Orca Aero



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting. It's definitely good looking. Starts at $3300

https://www.orbea.com/us-en/bicycles/road/orca-aero

https://www.orbea.com/us-en/brands/orca-aero/

Orbea launches new Orca Aero model - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

First Ride Review:

First Ride: Orbea Orca Aero | VeloNews.com


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Anybody with real world weight figures? I find the AO very tempting.


----------

